# New



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Whitehorse and I have just started hunting dogs here in MN. And it is awesome, we just need more dogs around here and decent snow to walk on. But I am thinking about getting a .223, right now I just a shotgun, but I want to get a rifle. Who makes a good .223 and what else would I need for the gun?


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

I would get a remington or browning....and it depends on how often you are going to use the gun....if a lot then maybe get a sling and a scope and maybe if you are going to shoot long shots biopods...... :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

What's your budget?

If it's tight look into the Savage Stevens 200 models and the Weatherby Vanguards. Both are great shooting guns for around 300-400 dollars brand new.

Look into the best 3-9 variable scope you can guy, budget deciding.

You can get a bipod or make a set of shooting sticks for a few bucks.

Have fun gun shopping it's a good trip!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well, I haven't set a budget yet, because I haven't decided whether to buy more goose dekes and a blind or a gun.I probly won't spend over $600 total.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Well I will suggest the Tikka T3...kinda a spendy rifle but I own 3 of them and would buy another in a heart beat..they have a great trigger and a smooth bolt..I would also suggest a bigger scope then a 3x9...I would recommend a 4x16...a bipod or shooting sticks are a must..also a good sling. Also dont cut corners on ammo or your scope. I have been told that you should spend just as much or even more on a scope then the rifle. :sniper:


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

I agree with the other guys you can get a decent rifle in your price range like those mentioned, savage, stevens, the weatherby vanguards are nice along with single shots like the new englands , and I dont see why if your getting long so far with a shot gun you need more than a 3-9x40 , nikon makes a nice one in there prostaff line and it available in black , silver and camo to mach your finish of your rifle , you can get it for around 140.00 , have fun gun huntin its a good time to be had especially if you find helpfull clerks


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I wouldn't go much bigger than a 4-16 for a calling rifle. I have a 4.5-14 on my 223 and sometimes I think I went too big for it. Remember if you are calling you are getting them in close. Whatever you decide remember to have a scope that can go as low as 3X or 4X because when you call them into your lap shots are tough. I have missed more coyotes at 25 yards and under than I have at 200 yards. :eyeroll: It called "bad scope management".


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> I wouldn't go much bigger than a 4-16 for a calling rifle. I have a 4.5-14 on my 223 and sometimes I think I went too big for it. Remember if you are calling you are getting them in close.


You don't have to have your scope on 14 power! I have a 4x16 and wouldn't go any less! Your not going to get them in close everytime, the might hold up at 200-300 yards and then you can turn your scope up all the way! Sitting on stand my scopes on 9 power. I can adjust my scope to certain situations.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I should clarify. When I said don't go any bigger than a 4-16X I meant on the low end. Personally I wouldn't have a scope with a low end magnification greater than 6X. For calling I usually have mine set at 6X or less (obviously terrain dictates that) and then I can move it up if they lock up 250 yards out. But I have made the mistakes of forgetting and having a coyote in my lap with it still at 10X from the previous stand.  That makes for a long walk back to the truck.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> But I have made the mistakes of forgetting and having a coyote in my lap with it still at 10X from the previous stand.  That makes for a long walk back to the truck.


LOL Been there done that! But thats human error not the scopes error!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I would not go all nuts and go out and buy a new rifle. You can save hundreds of dollars by buying a used one. Most good gun shops will let you take one to shoot before making the sale final. If they won't let you try it out then leave the store.
My gun shop has a range right on the property and will give you a 20 round box of shells to try the rifle out with.
Many of the used rifles come with scopes. May not be the scope you want but you can always buy what you want and sell the one you don't want.

This is an example of what my local gun shop had for varmit rifles a month ago when my brother was shopping for one. He bought a Remington 788 ADL in 22-250 with a burris 4200 for $625.

USED REM 700VT HB C6492071 22/250 W/4X12A0 $695

USED REMINGTON 700ADL 223 G6302058 W/NIKON 2X7 SYN $449.95

USED RUGER 77MKII 22/250 783-11045 C VAR HB LAM $569.95

USED RUGER K77117 17HMR 703-10802 S/S LAM $519.95

USED SAVAGE 110E 243 E906911 W/B&L 4X12 $375.00

USED SAVAGE 12 204RUGER G267113 HB SYN/BLUE W/4X $449.95

 Al


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i would go with a remington or ruger i have shot both and have nothing but good to say about them


----------

